# Авиация > Матчасть >  знатокам МиГ-17

## Nik Primopye

Вопрос к знатокам МиГ-17.
Товарищ прислал фото, просит помочь. 

 В Берёзе (Брестская обл.) на постаменте стоит МиГ-17ПФ. 
У него под фюзеляжем есть НЕЧТО (см. фото). 
Что это такое?

PS — о мемориале в Березе —
http://www.airforce.ru/memorial/belo...reza/index.htm

----------


## Nik Primopye

Удалось найти что-то похожее в чертежах Лим-5Р.

Правда, на Лим расположен справа, но место примерно то же, за разъёмом фюзеляжа по 13 шпангоуту.

Ник.

----------


## FLOGGER

У поляков на Lim`е это обтекатель ф\аппарата, а здесь-не понятно. Хотя, может быть там тоже ф\аппарат стоял.

----------


## Fencer

Вопрос к знатокам МиГ-17.Помогите определить модификацию МиГ-17.Установлен в военном городке Хурба-2 на площади.Ранее был на хранении на базе хранения авиатехники авиации ПВО на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба).Снято 19.05.2011 года.

----------


## FLOGGER

А что смущает-то? Простой МИГ-17,

----------


## Fencer

Я думал,что это модификация перехватчика или форсированный.Если на базе хранения авиации ПВО был,то,наверное,в варианте перехватчика.

----------


## Mig

> Я думал,что это модификация перехватчика или форсированный.Если на базе хранения авиации ПВО был,то,наверное,в варианте перехватчика.


Перехватчики - ПФ и ПФУ - имели очень характерные антенны радиоприцелов РП-1 или РП-5. См. первое фото в этой ветке.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я думал,что это модификация перехватчика или форсированный.Если на базе хранения авиации ПВО был,то,наверное,в варианте перехватчика.


Нет, это простой МИГ-17, не "Ф". И, тем  более, не "ПФ"\"ПФУ".

----------


## Fencer

Спасибо за информацию.Я думал,что это не просто МиГ-17,а МиГ-17Ф или МиГ-17АС (на авиазаводе № 126 в Комсомольске-на-Амуре производили МиГ-17АС).

----------


## Fencer

Вот фото МиГ-17 б/н 81 синий.Первое и второе фото снято на территории экспоцентра ОАО "КнААПО им.Ю.А.Гагарина" (не мое),третье фото на территории ОАО "КнААПО им.Ю.А.Гагарина" (не мое),четвертое и пятое фото на территории мини-музея ПВО в районе штаба 25-й дивизии ПВО 11 А ВВС и ПВО снято 29.10.2009 года,шестое фото на территории мини-музея ПВО в районе штаба 25-й дивизии ПВО 11 А ВВС и ПВО снято 27.12.2009 года,седьмое,восьмое,девят

----------


## Fencer

Еще фото МиГ-17 б/н 45 синий на территории ОАО "КнААПО им.Ю.А.Гагарина" (скачано из интернета).Кто знает модификацию,заводской номер и его историю службы?

----------


## FLOGGER

Собственно, я не понял, что автор поста №10 хотел выяснить или продемонстрировать, но, насколько я вижу-МИГ-17 как МИГ-17. Ничего необычного я не вижу. То же самое могу сказать и о №45: простой МИГ-17, по крайней мере с виду. Снаружи никаких особенностей на нём не видно. 17-й как 17-й, ообычный. Подробностей его жития-бытия я, конечно, не знаю.

----------


## Fencer

> Собственно, я не понял, что автор поста №10 хотел выяснить или продемонстрировать, но, насколько я вижу-МИГ-17 как МИГ-17. Ничего необычного я не вижу. То же самое могу сказать и о №45: простой МИГ-17, по крайней мере с виду. Снаружи никаких особенностей на нём не видно. 17-й как 17-й, ообычный. Подробностей его жития-бытия я, конечно, не знаю.


Может кто знает про них что-нибудь?А по МиГ-17 б/н 81 я хочу выяснить это один и тот же МиГ-17,но в разное время и в разных местах?Также я читал,что на авиазаводе № 126 (ныне ОАО "КнААПО") выпускались МиГ-17АС.Вот я и думал,что вышеприведенные МиГ-17 относятся к этой модификации и выставлены в качестве памятников как продукция этого завода.

----------


## Bednardos

Кто-нибудь может сказать каково назначение красной грушевидной рукоятки, прикрепленной к тросовой тяге?

----------


## Lans2

возникла пара вопросов
1. была ли такая модификация МиГ-17А или это очередная выдумка Е. Гордона?
2. где на МиГ-17Ф размещался СРД-1?

----------


## FLOGGER

1. Про МИГ-17А никогда не слышал, но это не отменяет его существования. Может, что-то и было?
2. Не уверен, что СРД стоял на всех МИГ-17Ф. во всяком случае у меня в книге от 54-го года он не упомянут. Но там, где он стоял, его антенна располагалась сверху, перед лобовым стеклом фонаря. Но, повторяю, это видно далеко не на всех самолетах.

----------


## Lans2

> Может, что-то и было?


По Гордону так именовали поздние МиГ-17-е, с АСП-3Н, Сиреной-2, ВК-1А и т.д.



> Не уверен, что СРД стоял на всех МИГ-17Ф.


все тот же Гордон пишет что с машины №415351

----------


## FLOGGER

А где это он все пишет?
Про "А" нигде не встречал. Может, 17А взялось от ВК-1А? Не берусь оспаривать, но Гордона многие, в т. ч. и серьезные спецы, называют "сказочником".

----------


## Lans2

> А где это он все пишет?


в Авиации и Время была его монография по МиГ-17



> Про "А" нигде не встречал. Может, 17А взялось от ВК-1А?


вот и у меня такое подозрение



> но Гордона многие, в т. ч. и серьезные спецы, называют "сказочником".


почему я и отметил что это по версии Гордона

----------


## FLOGGER

> в Авиации и Время была его монография по МиГ-17


Понятно, спасибо, посмотрю. Вроде, у меня он есть.

----------


## Fencer

В Алтайском краевом музее (аэродром Лесной, Барнаул, Алтайский край) находится МиГ-17 б/н 51 красный с белой окантовкой (заводской № 305140, как я разобрал на фотографии).Ранее б/н был 01 белый (на первой фотографии его первоначальный вид).

----------


## Fencer

Пост # 23692 ТУ-128 - Страница 2370 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

"А ещё один МиГ-17 (летающий) я видел в Московском округе ПВО, когда он прилетел в Туношну
для облёта средств РТО аэродрома.
Летал на нём какой-то капитан (ФИО уже и не помню), а в самолёте было "напихано" много
аппаратуры для контроля РТО аэродрома.".

Был ли такой МиГ-17-облетчик РТС аэродрома в МО СССР в реальности?И сколько их было??В сегодняшнее время в МО РФ для летных проверок РТС аэродрома используются Ан-26.Ну и для облета РТС ТАВКР "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Н.Г. Кузнецов" используется переоборудованный для летных проверок Ка-29 б/н 77 красный.

----------


## Fencer

Принятие на вооружение МиГ-17Ф.
Источник: "Неизвестные документы" Вестник Воздушного Флота 2003 г.

----------


## Fencer

Принятие на вооружение МиГ-17П.
Источник: "Неизвестные документы" Вестник Воздушного Флота 2003 г.

----------


## борден

Здравствуйте!

Посмотрите эти фотографии МиГ-17 болгарских ВВС. Есть ли у кого-нибудь предположение что может быть приложение этой коробки? Я лично впервые вижу такой. На разведчиках МиГ-17 на аналогичное место стоит разведоборудование, однако оно намного больше.

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-17 б/н 01 белый в военном городке Хурба-2 под городом Комсомольск-на-Амуре (снято 20.11.2014 года)

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-17 №21 красный + знак "Отличный самолёт" на левом борту,  (сн *5639*), СГАУ (КуАИ) г.Самара. Его уже нет.     

Из фотоархива Сергея Пахотина (2001г) :

----------


## Fencer

> МиГ-17 б/н 01 белый в военном городке Хурба-2 под городом Комсомольск-на-Амуре (снято 20.11.2014 года)


Детальней нижнюю часть фюзеляжа (снято 24.11.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

> Детальней нижнюю часть фюзеляжа (снято 24.11.2014 года)


К сведению,вместо авиационных пушек на этом МиГ-17 при подготовке к установке в качестве памятника установлены железные трубы соответствующих диаметров.До установки в качестве памятника был на базе резерва самолетов (БРС,в/ч 22659,самолеты на хранении располагались за ВПП аэродрома Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба)).

----------


## ПСП

МиГи-17 из 69 оутап (в/ч 21347) г.Овруч (Житомирская обл.)   :             На самолётах бортовые номера синего (голубого) цвета, чёрные крышки отсеков БРЭО (перед кабиной) и чёрные носы ПТБ.

 В.Токарев :  "В составе 69 Отдельного учебно тренировочного полка находилось около  ста  самолётов МиГ-17 и Ути Миг-15 в  равной количественной пропорции. Полк был образован осенью 1969 года из, самолётов собранных по всей (вплоть до Дальнего востока) территории СССР. В  начале 1975 года полк стал 69-тым ИАП, зксплуатирующий самолёты МиГ 21."

В дальнейшем стал 69 бап (апиб)...

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-17М  №43 (красный) радиоуправляемая мишень  в музее ВВС СФ в Сафоново  :    
Взято тут : Музей ВВС Северного Флота, пос. Сафоново, ангар, часть 2. / Летное поле / Блоги о промышленности на Complexdoc

----------


## FLOGGER

Попалась вот такая интересная фотография. С одной стороны, вроде, это ПФ, пушки есть. А с другой - так у ПФа ракет не было, а тут есть. Да еще не столько, сколько у ПФУ, и плюс - подвешены не там. Может, просто к ПФу привесили "для балды" пару РС-2 на место ПТБ, а, может, и был реально такой вариант самолета? Кто что знает? Для справки: снимок сделан в 18 Центре в Красноводске.

----------


## 9-13

Подскажите это МиГ-17, макет или отчасти МиГ и отчасти макет? Смотрю на него и понять не могу...

----------


## OKA

> Подскажите это МиГ-17, макет или отчасти МиГ и отчасти макет? Смотрю на него и понять не могу...


Ну киль и стабилизаторы-то однозначно"макетизированы"  . Основание киля и фюзеляж с крыльями похоже настоящие. Тормозных щитков что-то в хвосте не видно. Вообще похож на МиГ-15. Хотели МиГ-15 изобразить, точно не 17-й.

Предполагаю в основе МиГ-15, отчасти макетные доделки. Смущают переборки в кабине- т.е. даже каркас мог быть самопальным, а не готовый фюзеляж. 

В общем макет, похожий на МиГ-15, с элементами оцинковки))




Отсюда : http://escardesign.com/portfolio/%D0...7-%D0%BC-1-10/

----------


## 9-13

Спасибо! Значит хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда. Так я и думал.
Надеюсь когда-нибудь смогу различать МиГ-15 от МиГ-17, как научился Су-9 от Су-11))

----------


## OKA

> Спасибо! Значит хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда. Так я и думал.
> Надеюсь когда-нибудь смогу различать МиГ-15 от МиГ-17, как научился Су-9 от Су-11))


Торчащий в стене РС тоже макет- стопудово :Biggrin:   А известна местность, где такие чудеса происходят?
При такой общей "помятости" макета прозрачность фонаря удивляет. Может киношку какую нибудь снимали или инсталляция на тему войны в каком-то музее?

----------


## 9-13

Это происходит под Севастополем на базе Ночных волков. Сначала запёрли несколько Т-34-76, потом появился макет Тигра, Су-85М, потом объявился макет типа "Ла-5" (в авиации ВОВ особо не шарю, могу ошибаться). 
Продолжилось тем, что один Т-34 подняли на крышу недостроенного админ корпуса планируемого рудоуправления, затем рядом появился этот "МиГ". Что к чему пока выяснить не удалось, все заняты подготовкой к празднику. Наверное и правда распотрошили либо частную коллекцию кого то из изгнанных укров, либо киностудию частную.
Вот тут пара фоток из той темы
http://cs621624.vk.me/v621624191/273b0/D0wKzkbj5JA.jpg
http://cs621624.vk.me/v621624191/273a7/3kfZIT_wnXI.jpg
http://cs621624.vk.me/v621624191/27395/6ew6qSZHn_Y.jpg

----------


## OKA

> Это происходит под Севастополем на базе Ночных волков. Сначала запёрли несколько Т-34-76, потом появился макет Тигра, Су-85М, потом объявился макет типа "Ла-5" (в авиации ВОВ особо не шарю, могу ошибаться). 
> Продолжилось тем, что один Т-34 подняли на крышу недостроенного админ корпуса планируемого рудоуправления, затем рядом появился этот "МиГ". Что к чему пока выяснить не удалось, все заняты подготовкой к празднику. Наверное и правда распотрошили либо частную коллекцию кого то из изгнанных укров, либо киностудию частную...


А, ну возможен и такой вариант. 

  

http://www.byavia.net/stories/story.php?id=51


На полигонах предостаточно образцов в таком состоянии- остаётся только обшить и застеклить, получается неплохой макет за копейки для каких нибудь инсталляций .

----------


## OKA

Нашёл, это оно http://www.modellmix.su/products/1244/ ))

----------


## 9-13

Ого)) Спасибо, я бы не додумался искать такой след в истории МиГа)) Интересно как будут преподносить этот "экспонат" публике летом на байк шоу. 
Радует, что хоть Т-34 настоящие))

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-17П в поселке Обозерский (Архангельская область) (с сайта "Одноклассники").Если кто уточнит,что это МиГ-17ПФ - было бы пользительно.

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-17 в Дамгартене (Германия) (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-17П в поселке Обозерский (Архангельская область) (с сайта "Одноклассники").Если кто уточнит,что это МиГ-17ПФ - было бы пользительно.


Скорее всего это просто "П", судя по тормозным щиткам. А за фото отдельное спасибо, служил я там когда-то...

----------


## Fencer

> Скорее всего это просто "П", судя по тормозным щиткам. А за фото отдельное спасибо, служил я там когда-то...


Я так понимаю,что в живых его уже нет...

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-17 на территории отеля Фореста Тропикана (Кранкино Парк Отель) в Московской области.

----------


## Fencer

> МиГ-17 на территории отеля Фореста Тропикана (Кранкино Парк Отель) в Московской области.


Ныне он находится на аэродроме Шевлино.
http://russianplanes.net/id141744
http://russianplanes.net/id178168
http://russianplanes.net/id178242

----------


## Fencer

> Ныне он находится на аэродроме Шевлино.


Есть предположение,что это МиГ-17АС.Вот фотографии с номерами - есть тут информация по его заводскому или серийному номерам?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ныне он находится на аэродроме Шевлино.


Правильнее было бы сказать "его обломки там валяются". К большому сожалению. :Mad:

----------


## Fencer

> Правильнее было бы сказать "его обломки там валяются". К большому сожалению.


Можно и так сказать.

----------


## lindr

> Есть предположение,что это МиГ-17АС.Вот фотографии с номерами - есть тут информация по его заводскому или серийному номерам?


Есть.

Это машина завода №1. Шаракстерное начало номера МиГ-17 на этом заводе на одной из шильд 1-4-..... по шильдам 10-я серия, номер неизвестен (разброс от 10 до 19).

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-17 №02 "Отличный самолёт" в 308 иап (о.Итуруп). После тайфуна.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-17 в 41 иап (Постовая). Номер на чехле 1475

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-17 из 28 ГвИАП  (Андреаполь)   :

       

http://photoshare.ru/photo272266.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо за фото ПФа.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-17 ВВС Болгарии   :

----------


## Avia M

Для коллекции парка "Патриот".

----------


## Fencer

МиГи американского пилота. RANDY W. BALL. Часть 1: shvp
МиГи американского пилота. RANDY W. BALL. Часть 2: shvp

----------


## Fencer

Авиашоу Oshkosh-2016. RANDY и его МиГ-17: shvp

----------


## FLOGGER

> Авиашоу Oshkosh-2016. RANDY и его МиГ-17: shvp


Фенсер, это Вы с Рэнди? Какое впечатление он на Вас произвел?

----------


## Fencer

> Фенсер, это Вы с Рэнди? Какое впечатление он на Вас произвел?


Нет,не я - на счёт Рэнди можно задать вопрос здесь http://aviaforum.ru/threads/klub-avi...i.8722/page-42 ...

----------


## Fencer

> МиГ-17 б/н 01 белый в военном городке Хурба-2 под городом Комсомольск-на-Амуре (снято 20.11.2014 года)


Источник https://m.ok.ru/profile/329915491691...7/804954582891

----------


## ПСП

Фотопулемёт С-13 на МиГ-17ПФ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто знает, что за два ребра за крылом на этой машине? Впервые вижу. Может, какой-то вариант торм. щитка? Но никогда об этом ничего не знал. Кто-нибудь в курсе?

----------


## OKA

> Кто знает, что за два ребра за крылом на этой машине? Впервые вижу. Может, какой-то вариант торм. щитка? Но никогда об этом ничего не знал. Кто-нибудь в курсе?


Ни разу на схемах или снимках не встречалось. Щитки везде видны строго в хвостовой части. Да и зачем они ему за крылом...

Похоже на "дефект ретуши", свойственный многим старым снимкам , ну или просто фэйк))

----------


## Migarius

http://www.airforce.ru/content/attac...rov_flight.jpg
http://www.airforce.ru/content/holod...chiki-kubinki/

----------


## OKA

> http://www.airforce.ru/content/attac...rov_flight.jpg
> http://www.airforce.ru/content/holod...chiki-kubinki/


"Загадки во тьме" ))

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Ни разу на схемах или снимках не встречалось. Щитки везде видны строго в хвостовой части. Да и зачем они ему за крылом...
> 
> Похоже на "дефект ретуши", свойственный многим старым снимкам , ну или просто фэйк))


Так это же из кинофильма скрин. А там весьма трудоёмко такое, если только серьёзной причины нет... Причём, имхо, фильма немассового. И почему не нарисовали на второй машине?
Недавно про историю Кубы (это ведь тамошние, если правильно понял) новый большой фильм вышел, к его бы создателям с этим вопросом зайти, может, ещё какой материал есть.

UPD.: ну может, и фейк, прямо на скрине и подрисовали. Развлекался кто-то. А откуда взято?

UPD.2: похоже, не фейк, см.

_Н. Якубович, "Первые сверхзвуковые истребители МиГ-17 и Миг-19"_.

То есть такие щитки на МиГ-17 в принципе, существовали. Но что эта за машина на параде? Вот вопрос.

А также, цитата, "На первых сериях самолетов выпуска 1952 года сократили площадь тормозных щитков, однако после специально проведенных исследований в НИИ ВВС (летчики-испытатели А. Солодовников, В. Котлов, Г. Береговой) существенно увеличили. Исследования по определению оптимальных формы и площади тормозных щитков проводились в 1953 году на режимах максимальных скоростей полета и глубоких отвесных пикирований с высоты практического потолка. Работа проводилась широким фронтом, сразу на двух машинах, что позволило довольно быстро решить поставленную задачу. Для иллюстрации эффективности тормозных щитков приведу пример. Время торможения самолета со скорости 900 км/ч до 600 км/ч на высоте 1000 метров за счет уменьшения оборотов двигателя до малого газа без выпуска тормозных щитков составляет 45, а с тормозными щитками – 18 секунд. На высоте 5000 метров это время составляет 57 и 26 секунд соответственно."
_Н. Якубович, "Неизвестный «МиГ». Гордость советского авиапрома"_.

Также похожее расположение щитков было вообще-то и на МиГ-19 (на фото опытный СМ-7/2, но в серии то же самое) то есть за крылом они тоже вполне эффективны.

----------


## FLOGGER

Алексей, ну какой фейк? Это я делал скрин из фильма о параде то ли 52-го, то ли 55 годов. Делал потому что меня заинтересовала эта штуковина. Да и на вышеприведенном фото эта штука есть у 05 борта. Вопрос, что это?

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Алексей, ну какой фейк? Это я делал скрин из фильма о параде то ли 52-го, то ли 55 годов. Делал потому что меня заинтересовала эта штуковина. Да и на вышеприведенном фото эта штука есть у 05 борта. Вопрос, что это?


Спасибо, слона и не приметил! У 05.
А я тоже нашёл кое-что и пост выше подредактировал.

Вот может из этих исследовательских конфигураций щитков и остался борт? Потом их же использовали на борту, с которого испытывали применение С-24.

----------


## FLOGGER

Алексей, спасибо за "подредактирование"! Этой книжки у меня нет. Теперь возник вопрос: были ли эти щитки на машинах в серийном пр-ве? Пусть даже в малой серии. Я думаю, да. Вряд ли те две машины (всего две!) обе попали в кадры хроники.
P.S. Теперь найти бы еще норм. фото этих щитков...

----------


## Migarius

> ...на вышеприведенном фото эта штука есть у 05 борта.


Эта штука, т.е. тормозные щитки увеличенной площади (1 м2), есть не только у борта 05, но и у 01 и 02.

----------


## Panda-9

> Эта штука, т.е. тормозные щитки увеличенной площади (1 м2), есть не только у борта 05, но и у 01 и 02.


И поверхность отсека фюзеляжа в районе киля у этих трёх (как и у 670) заметно отличается - ну, будто "неродная" обечайка установлена (металл выглядит светлее, т.е. более матовый).

----------


## ПСП

Ещё вопрос по тормозным щиткам МиГ-17:
Что за тормозные щитки на МиГ-17(борт №56) ??? - короткие по длине и без выштамповки под гидроцилиндр.
Снято в Троицком АТУ ГА в 60-70-х годах (ok.ru). Борт передан, вероятно, из 385 иап или 412 иап ПВО.
   
Обычные для сравнения :

----------


## FLOGGER

Это торм. щитки, которые, как я понимаю, шли на каких-то ранних сериях МИГ-17. Такая машина, с такими ТЩ, стоит в Монино с б\н 01. А вот как получились эти, о которых я спрашиваю, сколько было таких машин и почему от них отказались - это вопрос, это интересно. Может, слишком велики оказались?

----------


## OKA

> Алексей, ну какой фейк? Это я делал скрин  ...


Сложно , однако))

----------


## FLOGGER

В "Истории конструкций самолетов..." кн. 2 и 3 у Шаврова (кн. 2) щитки в 1 кв.м упоминаются в связи с самолетом СР-2, это фоторазведчик, выпущен в 1953 г. Оборудование - два фотоаппарата. Есть упоминание о серийных СР-2с. В третьей книге упоминается МИГ-17 с увеличенными торм. щитками. Но тут говорится о *двух* типах торм. щитков, что не очень понятно. Сначала речь идет о МИГ-17 С УВЕЛИЧ.  до 0,88 кв.м ТЩ, который вышел на испытания 28.03.52, а в июле был передан на ГИ МИГ-17 со щитками площадью 1 кв.м. (во всех случаях имеется в виду площадь двух ТЩ). Но! Во второй книге (это у Шаврова) говорится, что на МИГ-17 ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО СТОЯЛИ ШИТКИ 0,88 кв.м. Вот и пойми: если изначально стояли щитки 0,88, то почему они стали считаться увеличенными. Если же были МИГ-17 типа монинского, я имею в виду его ТЩ, то почему о них нигде я не нашел упоминаний? И, что хреново, так это то, что книги очень скудны на иллюстрации, да и те, что есть, отвратительного качества. И тема ТЩ никак не иллюстрируется.
P.S. Залез в ТО МИГ-17. Там есть такие слова, что площадь ТЩ с 9 самолета 5 серии увеличена до 0,88 кв.м. Т.е., получается, Шавров ошибался, считая, что эти щитки стояли сразу? Может, до этого на МИГ-17-х и стояли ТЩ по типу монинского, т. е. маленькие? Где об этом написано? Дальше. В ТО МИГ-17Ф говорится, что на нем стоят щитки 0,97 кв.м., во что я охотно верю, т. к. на МИГ-17Ф ТЩ на глаз видно, что побольше, да и форма другая. Тогда возниает еще вопрос: вот тот МИГ-17, который испытывался в июле 52 года, на нем какие ТЩ стояли? Именно 1 кв.м (это именно *1* кв.м. или это округленные 0,97кв.м.?), как нам подсказывают, или, все же 0,97 кв.м? И какие это щитки: как на МИГ-17Ф или как те, что на скрине?
Еще интересно, по крайней мере, мне вот что. Большой щиток (1 кв.м.) стоит, судя по скрину, на МИГ-17. И большой же щиток (0,97 кв.м.), поставили  на МИГ-17Ф. Но там хоть двигатель мощнее, самолет получился более быстрым, высотным и пр. А на простом МИГ-17? Мне просто интересно, как шла конструкторская мысль, как шли испытания, какие выводы делались, чем один ТЩ был лучше или хуже другого в зависимости от типа?

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/bagaybaran/photos

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/bagaybaran/photos

----------


## Avia M

Полагаю МиГ-17. В/ч 21323. На створке не серийный номер?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Полагаю МиГ-17. В/ч 21323. На створке не серийный номер?


Скорее всего ДА и то, и то.
Не встречал фото МИГ-15  с перископом.

----------


## BETEPAH

А кто нибудь когда-либо обращал внимание на МиГ-17 находящийся в центральном музее ВВС в Монино?
Несмотря на то, что в своё время самолёт был сильно препарирован в учебных целях, на нём также видны другие интересные следы.

Ряды отверстий на правой плоскости:

 

 и на левой

 

Что это??? Следы от ещё одного гребня?

Также ряды отверстий на кромке крыла и вблизи гребня

 

Что это? Может где-нибудь есть упоминания о каких либо доработках или испытаний по дополнительным гребням? Фото какое-нибудь?
К слову, номер у него когда-то начинался с цифры "2"

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Да, номер, видимо, 201 по серийному номеру, ОКБшный же борт.

----------


## ДА-200

А там какой полный номер?

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id305527

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос обращен к уважаемому *GK21,* но если кто-то еще может на него ответить, то это будет только в пользу.
Вопрос: что известно о пребывании в 234 ГИАП самолетов МИГ-17 с тормозным щитком за крылом по типу МИГ-19? Сколько их было, когда, куда ушли из Кубинки?
На этом фото этот щиток виден хорошо. Фото взято из двухтомника по МИГам.

----------


## GK21

> Вопрос обращен к уважаемому *GK21,* но если кто-то еще может на него ответить, то это будет только в пользу.
> Вопрос: что известно о пребывании в 234 ГИАП самолетов МИГ-17 с тормозным щитком за крылом по типу МИГ-19? Сколько их было, когда, куда ушли из Кубинки?
> На этом фото этот щиток виден хорошо. Фото взято из двухтомника по МИГам.


Уважаемый коллега! Не считаю себя знатоком МиГ-17, поэтому попробую ответить Вам в силу своей частной компетенции. Для меня также самолеты с подобным тормозным щитком вызывали в своё время вопросы. фото с МиГ-17 234-го полка очень мало. Кроме данного известного фото Г. Омельчука 1967 г.(на котором, к сожалению, летчики  Ткаченко Г.А. и Курганов Г.И. перепутаны местами и инициалами) подобные щитки на МиГ-17 из 234-го ГИАП приходилось видеть только ещё на одном фото - с «пятеркой» полковника П.Ф. Мантурова образца 1963-1964 года в натуральном металле. На этом фото в одном строю «клином» стоят самолёты с разными типами щитков. Фото можно увидеть и на этом форуме - на ресурсе «ФОТАБ» и в статье о летчиках Кубинки на воздушном параде 1961 г. Но, однако, по документальным материалам и по воспоминаниям летавших в полку на МиГ-17 летчиков, иных модификаций, кроме обычных МиГ-17, поступивших  в полк в 1954 г., там  не имелось)). После переучивания 2-й и 3-й АЭ в 1962-1965 гг. на МиГ-21 в полку осталась только одна эскадрилья , вооруженная вплоть до 1971 г. МиГ-17, что было связано с решением особых задач по эскортирование особо важных «литерных» бортов. Эскадрилья была большой - более 20-и летчиков и от 26 до 13 самолетов в разное время.
Как Вам,  наверное, известно на модификациях «Ф» и «ПФ» тормозные щитки хотя и имели несколько другую конструкцию, но места своего расположения не меняли. Но и этих модификаций в полку не имелось.
У меня имеется юбилейный однотомник ОКБ, в котором имеется схема развития модификаций МиГ-17. Схема довольно мелкая, но мне показалось, что единственной модификацией, на которой отсутствуют тормозные щитки в привычном месте, является «Р».

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый *GK21,* благодарю за ответ 
Да, все верно. Месторасположение торм. щитков не влияло на название типа. Он так и был просто МИГ-17, невзирая на тип и расположение торм. щитков. Поэтому в полку и был только один тип: просто МИГ-17. Даже по двухтомнику официальные названия выпускавшихся 17-х были МИГ-17, 17АС, П и ПФ. Не учитывая, естественно, опытные машины. У МИГ-17Р (опытный, СР-2) щиток действительно расположен в другом месте - за крылом, как у этих 17-х, о которых я и спрашиваю. 
Я просто думал, что у Вас имеется какой-то архив с фотографиями матчасти полка. Ну и, к тому же, раз Вы занимаетесь историей полка, то какие-то нюансы Вам, возможно, известны. (Я имею в виду матчасть).
 Просто мне непонятно появление этих 10 (так в книге) самолетов: какие причины вызвали их появление? Для чего? Летали только в Кубинке или потом ушли в другие части? Вот и хотел бы выяснить.
Еще раз спасибо за ответ.

----------


## GK21

Фотоархивов с матчастью полка в частных коллекциях ветеранов практически нет в силу известных причин. Есть только вот такие сюжетные фото, которые были сделаны профессиональными фоторепортерами известных печатных изданий по спецразнарядке. Иногда некоторые такие оригинальные фото попадали в руки летчиков - участников съёмок.
Вы хотите сказать, что МиГ-17 с щитком за крылом было всего 10 шт. и все они поступили в 234-й ГИАП?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вы хотите сказать, что МиГ-17 с щитком за крылом было всего 10 шт.


Это не я сказал, это написано в двухтомнике по МИГам (стр. 255). На этой же странице есть фото одного из них с з\н 54210670. В 53-м году 21-м заводом было построено 10 таких машин. Цели и причины не указаны. Вот цели и причины мне самому и интересны.



> и все они поступили в 234-й ГИАП?


Не знаю. Но точно, что часть из них в Кубинку попала, судя по приведенному выше снимку. Вот снимок МИГ-17 с б\н 670. У меня он числится как участник парада 55-го года, сам по фильму не проверял. Уверен, что это и есть тот самый МИГ-17 (54210670), чьё фото есть в книге. В данном случае *несовпадение* б\н и зав. н. я исключаю. Уверен, что б\н 670 - это просто последние 3 цифры заводского.  Если в Кубинке не было МИГ-17 с б\н 670, значит часть этих 17-х попала еще куда-то кроме Кубинки. А как сейчас узнать, какие части еще летали на 17-х на параде? Я думаю, что уже никак, к сожалению.

----------


## GK21

На этом фрагменте видеоскана из фильма о воздушном параде 1955 года - одна из машин 2-й АЭ 234-го  ИАП, выполнявших встречный пилотаж в составе двух троек, ведомых Фокиным и Стеценко. Все МиГ-17 234-го полка имели парадную окраску. Эти две тройки, самолёт «одиночника» Лапшина и пилотажная «тройка» Бабаева имели окраску по новой «диогональной» схеме, а «девятка» Шульженко была окрашена по старой схеме. Иных МиГ-17 в этом параде не участвовало. Летчики остальных двух полков 9-ИАД из Кубинки проходили в составе колонны из пятёрок МиГ-19. Так что  в этом вопросе никаких секретов нет)). Большинство воздушных парадов подробно описаны и проиллюстрированы у меня в книге.
234-й полк, занимаясь традиционно с 1955 года показами авиационной техники для зарубежных военных делегаций, имел различные варианты и модификации самолетов, доступных для иностранных заказчиков. Возможно , что и  десятка этих необычных МиГ-17 оказалась в Кубинке по этой же причине.(как в последующем МиГ-21ФЛ, МФ, МТ и пр.).

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый *GK21,* т. к. Вашей книги у меня нет, обращусь к Вам с просьбой: не могли бы Вы показать как была окрашена эта машина? Потому что по этому фото в смысле окраски ничего не понять.
Хочу уточнить еще такой вопрос: старая схема - это полностью красный верх и алюминиевый низ, так? А диагональная - это как? В книге С. Исаева (она у меня есть, думаю, у Вас она тоже есть) есть два варианта парадной окраски МИГ-17: на стр. 50 и 62-63. Фюзеляж окрашен одинаково, кили по-разному. Это относится к разным годам? Или к  разным АЭ? И еще. На стр. 50 у самолета 4-значный номер, на стр. 63 двузначный, а на вышеприведенном фото (670) трехзначный. Это все *одновременно* в одном полку? Или как? Но могли бы Вы поподробнее осветить этот вопрос?

----------


## GK21

> Уважаемый *GK21,* т. к. Вашей книги у меня нет, обращусь к Вам с просьбой: не могли бы Вы показать как была окрашена эта машина? Потому что по этому фото в смысле окраски ничего не понять.
> Хочу уточнить еще такой вопрос: старая схема - это полностью красный верх и алюминиевый низ, так? А диагональная - это как? В книге С. Исаева (она у меня есть, думаю, у Вас она тоже есть) есть два варианта парадной окраски МИГ-17: на стр. 50 и 62-63. Фюзеляж окрашен одинаково, кили по-разному. Это относится к разным годам? Или к  разным АЭ? И еще. На стр. 50 у самолета 4-значный номер, на стр. 63 двузначный, а на вышеприведенном фото (670) трехзначный. Это все *одновременно* в одном полку? Или как? Но могли бы Вы поподробнее осветить этот вопрос?


Да, мне все эти схемы из называемой Вами книги очень знакомы, поскольку к их подготовке имел непосредственное отношение.
Но Вы задаёте мне сложный вопрос, поскольку понять, почему в парадных расчетах 234-го ИАП одновременно использовались б/н разного порядка - действительно сложно)). Так было и в 1951 г., когда использовались ещё МиГ-15 (летали  рядом самолеты с двузначными и трехзначными номерами с обычной схемой окраски,правда иногда разного цвета на встречном пилотаже ), так было и позже в 1955 и 1956 гг.,когда в полку , как я уже упоминал, осталась только одна эскадрилья, летавшая на МиГ-17 вплоть до 1971г. В результате ротации номеров эскадрилий в 1963 г. она стала именоваться 1-й. На приводимом Вами фотоскане низкого разрешения схема просматривается плохо, но рассмотреть её , однако, можно: на боку фюзеляжа проходит неширокая полоса, крыло по диагонали поделено вдоль на две части - задняя часть окрашена, а «пилотка» киля также поделена по вертикали на две части (задняя часть - окрашена). На этом же параде использовалась аналогичная схема с поделенным по вертикали всем килем и двузначным номером. А в цветной кинохронике, попавшей в фильм «Звезды на крыльях» (1955 г.) на МиГ-17 окрашена вся «пилотка» киля. 
В 1957 -1960 гг. Воздушных парадов не проводилось, а на параде 1961 г.на МиГ-17 и МиГ-19 появилась новая схема окраски - с синим низом и красным верхом и двузначными номерами. В 1967 г. в Домодедово все вернулось на круги своя- красный верх и натуральный низ, номера синие двузначные.
Окраска на самолеты пилотажного полка наносилась только на время проведения парада, а затем смывалась вручную, что было делом весьма хлопотным. Самолеты других авиаполков 9-й ИАД на парадах не красились. Надеюсь , что я ответил на все Ваши вопросы

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый *GK21,* спасибо. Вопросов пока у меня больше нет.

----------


## Fencer

«Необычные гости»

Казалось бы — реактивные истребители МиГ-17Ф ВВС #Сирия на полевом аэродроме. Что здесь может быть необычного и почему они гости? А дело было так. 12 августа 1968 года на грунтовую ВПП мошава Бецет в Западной Галилее, #Израиль, приземлились 2 самолёта. Это были МиГ-17 сирийских ВВС. Армия обороны Израиля (ЦАХАЛ) годом ранее победила в Шестидневной войне против коалиции арабских государств, началась Война на истощение. Сирия считалась врагом, и поэтому заполучить МиГ'и было настоящей удачей.

Но неужели сирийские пилоты добровольно дезертировали со своими самолётами? Нет. Им не повезло с … картами. Вместо современных, они использовали карты 1945 года. На них Израиля ещё не было, зато был отмечен британский военный аэродром возле Бецета, тогда находившийся на территории Ливана. Пилоты были уверены, что садятся именно в Ливане.

МиГ-17Ф были тщательно изучены и опробованы израильскими ВВС. После этого один самолёт отдали США, а второй передали в экспозицию Музея ВВС Израиля. https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...s&tkn=3515#lst

----------


## Mig

> «Необычные гости»
> 
> Казалось бы — реактивные истребители МиГ-17Ф ВВС #Сирия на полевом аэродроме. Что здесь может быть необычного и почему они гости? А дело было так. 12 августа 1968 года на грунтовую ВПП мошава Бецет в Западной Галилее, #Израиль, приземлились 2 самолёта. Это были МиГ-17 сирийских ВВС. Армия обороны Израиля (ЦАХАЛ) годом ранее победила в Шестидневной войне против коалиции арабских государств, началась Война на истощение. Сирия считалась врагом, и поэтому заполучить МиГ'и было настоящей удачей...


IMHO в 1968 году, когда на вооружении ВВС Египта стояли уже МиГ-21, истребитель МиГ-17 едва ли мог считаться серьезным соперником израильских ВВС, за которым мог бы охотиться Моссад. Поэтому фраза автора о "настоящей удаче" мне представляется литературным преувеличением.

----------


## lindr

> IMHO в 1968 году, когда на вооружении ВВС Египта стояли уже МиГ-21, истребитель МиГ-17 едва ли мог считаться серьезным соперником израильских ВВС, за которым мог бы охотиться Моссад. Поэтому фраза автора о "настоящей удаче" мне представляется литературным преувеличением.


А еще стоит вспомнить, что МиГ-17 в 60-е поставлялись в Индонезию Камбоджу и Марокко и доступ у западных специалистов к ним был.

----------


## FLOGGER

> за которым мог бы охотиться Моссад.


Но там и не говорится, что это результат операции Моссад. Случай, только и всего.

----------


## Mig

> А еще стоит вспомнить, что МиГ-17 в 60-е поставлялись в Индонезию Камбоджу и Марокко и доступ у западных специалистов к ним был.


Стоит еще вспомнить и то, что в 1962 году в Индонезию были поставлены новейшие МиГ-21Ф-13 из наличия советских ВВС. Западные специалисты много к чему имели свободный и беспрепятственный доступ, благодаря "пролетарскому интернационализму" :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Западные специалисты много к чему имели свободный и беспрепятственный доступ,


Я, конечно, точно не знаю, но думаю, что такие моменты оговаривались при заключении договоров о поставках.

----------


## Mig

> Я, конечно, точно не знаю, но думаю, что такие моменты оговаривались при заключении договоров о поставках.


Я имел в виду не официальный (нелегальный) доступ к самолету и его документации. Деньги, как мотиватор, работают всегда и везде. И особенно в Азии и Африке...

----------


## lindr

> Я, конечно, точно не знаю, но думаю, что такие моменты оговаривались при заключении договоров о поставках.


Пример из более далекого прошлого. Румыния. Заказанные в Англии Харрикейны прибыли в страну середине сентября 1939. Англичане собирали их и облетывали и на этом же аэродроме немцы собирали и облетывали Ме-109Е из Германии.

Война уже официально шла две недели и хоть к моменту ее начала транспорты были еще в море, ни один не развернули.

 К началу Битвы за Англию немцы знали о Харрикейнах все.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Пример из более далекого прошлого.


С тех пор много времени прошло. Если Кипр (по-моему) купил у нас С-300, а Индия Су-30, то это не значит, что кто угодно там их изучает, кроме хозяев. Впрочем, эту тему я более обсуждать не буду, ибо офф-топ.

----------


## Mig

> С тех пор много времени прошло. Если Кипр (по-моему) купил у нас С-300, а Индия Су-30, то это не значит, что кто угодно там их изучает, кроме хозяев. Впрочем, эту тему я более обсуждать не буду, ибо офф-топ.


Во времена очередной краткосрочной дружбы (пока хозяин из-за океана не цыкнул на гордых сынов Эллады) Греции с Россией, Греция купила у нас комплексы С-300, но после серьезных протестов Турции, С-300 были размещены не в континентальной Греции, а на в греческой части Кипра для защиты, в том числе, и расквартированных на этом острове британских баз Акротири и Декелия. У Вас будут еще вопросы по поводу соблюдения военной тайны?

----------


## lindr

> С тех пор много времени прошло. Если Кипр (по-моему) купил у нас С-300, а Индия Су-30, то это не значит, что кто угодно там их изучает, кроме хозяев. Впрочем, эту тему я более обсуждать не буду, ибо офф-топ.


Серьезно?
Су-30МКИ всегда были желанными гостями на Red flag и прочих мероприятиях. Их изучали всесторонне и даже записывали сигналы РЛС на разных режимах работы.
В 2008-09 я общался на форумах с людьми с той стороны они подробно поясняли что знают о МКИ практически все. Самолет разве что по винтику не разбирали, впрочем пои современных технологиях это и не нужно.

----------


## Антоха

> МиГ-17 на территории отеля Фореста Тропикана (Кранкино Парк Отель) в Московской области.





> Ныне он находится на аэродроме Шевлино.



История этого самолёта получила неожиданное продолжение 

теперь он в Орешково  https://vk.com/air_oreshkovo?w=wall611935497_2870%2Fall

----------


## ДА-200

Ребята, вопрос по фонарам МиГ-17.

Оба сняты с МиГ-17 - левый - производство завода №31, правый - предположительно завода №153.
Есть ли какая-то информация о модификациях фонарей?

----------

